# Family leaving England - teaching in Spain



## fishface1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am about to fly out to Alicante for an job interview as a teacher at British School (not TEFAL). I have read many posts on here and hope to have a good look around when I go but any more info would be great. My husband is qualified in Sportsturf (greenkeeper - golf/footy/cricket) and is hoping to find something eventually. Obviously we will only make the move once I have secured a teaching job. My daughter is 8 and although I could get her into the British school I would rather she went to a state school (learning Spanish with her dad at the mo!). I am having trouble finding the site for the state school in Altea/Albir or near Benidorm. My mum is also coming and we are pooling money and coming with a good chunk so hopefully we will be prepared. We dont expect it to be rosey but things are not brill here either. Any advice anyone?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Many schools don't have websites, but you can look at this
Colegio Público Sant Rafael. La Nucía. Tlf: 96 689 65 77 Fax: 96 689 65 61
I think it's in the area
This in Benidorm
#-#-# PÁGINA WEB DEL CEIP GABRIEL MIRÓ DE BENIDORM #-#-#
And this one
Colegio Publico Mestre Gaspar Lopez de Benidorm (Alicante)
You can also try Mums Abroad website. They info about schools on the costa Blanca


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

MOST state schools don't have websites! 

Albir Playa/Altea/Alfaz del Pi is a favourite area of mine. Not that close to Alicante though and I'd be considering that if you have to do it twice or more per day. La Nucia, Finestrat or El Campello would all be nearer. 

Good Luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fishface1 said:


> I am about to fly out to Alicante for an job interview as a teacher at British School (not TEFAL). I have read many posts on here and hope to have a good look around when I go but any more info would be great. My husband is qualified in Sportsturf (greenkeeper - golf/footy/cricket) and is hoping to find something eventually. Obviously we will only make the move once I have secured a teaching job. My daughter is 8 and although I could get her into the British school I would rather she went to a state school (learning Spanish with her dad at the mo!). I am having trouble finding the site for the state school in Altea/Albir or near Benidorm. My mum is also coming and we are pooling money and coming with a good chunk so hopefully we will be prepared. We dont expect it to be rosey but things are not brill here either. Any advice anyone?


Good luck with the interview


At least you will have overcome the biggest hurdle of all if offered the job - employment


----------



## fishface1 (Mar 3, 2010)

many thanks
Tracy


----------

